# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Check out my newest camera

## JEK

Download full sized image here.

----------


## amyb

Did this critter drop in for a demo?

----------


## andynap

It looks "shopped"

----------


## JEK

The real deal from my new iPhone to all of your. That camera really rocks for a phone camera.

----------


## amyb

Indeed it does-I could count feathers and some day that can be a very important skill......

----------


## andynap

Well then you have a very uncharacteristic friendly shore bird unless you had your feathers on.  :thumbdown:  :)

----------


## JEK

Poached eggs and bacon made him my friend.

Another 
Download fullsized image here.

----------


## BBT

I am sure he left with a few feathers less than he came with.

----------


## KevinS

> I am sure he left with a few feathers less than he came with.



If he did then I'm sure that they now have a little more color 1n them.  Nice pic.

----------


## LindaP

Cool, can't wait to get mine.....where is that colorful shot taken from? Those chairs look inviting....

----------


## Eddie

Here's my newest:

----------


## KevinS

I now know what a Diana camera is.  From  Wikipedia: 

"The Diana camera is a plastic-bodied box camera utilizing 120 rollfilm. It takes sixteen 4×4 cm photographs using a simple plastic meniscus lens. Originally marketed as an inexpensive novelty gift item, the Diana was later used by professional photographers to take soft focus, impressionistic photographs somewhat reminiscent of the Pictorialist Period of artistic photography, but utilizing contemporary themes and concepts.[1]  Ten years after the Diana disappeared from the market, another inexpensive box camera of similar concept, the Holga, would also become the camera of choice of some professional photographers.

As a bottom market camera intended for novelty use, the Diana frequently suffers from light leaks, film advance issues, and other problems. However, its low-quality plastic lens has been celebrated for its artistic effects in photographs, normally resulting in a slightly blurred composition that can provide a 'dreamlike' quality to the print."

----------


## Eddie

I have a few Dianas, and 3-4 Holgas. Each one has it's own "personality", with different lens aberrations, light leaks, vignetting, and shutter speed (the shutter is a simple spring. As it's used, it stretches, changing the speed.)

Years ago, you could buy them for 50 cents each. Now, they can fetch 40 bucks, or so. I shoulda bought more, back then... I'm still looking for more, though. If anyone runs across any, let me know. They were marketed under about 20 names, but all look the same.

Here's something I did with one of my Dianas:

----------


## BartyB

makes a nice image.

----------

